# Few plants for sale



## dave56

Time to trim my planted tanks again, so I have the following plants for sale.

Lud. Sp. Red $2 per stem

Bacopa Carolina $1 per stem

Rotala Inclinata $1 per stem

Watersprite $1.25 per plant

Wisteria $1.25 per stem

Lud. Sp. Sunset $1.50 per stem

Bacopa Sp.? Came in as a contaminent with a shipment $1 per stem

Alt. Reinekii $1.25 per stem

Sagitaria Sp. Leopard $1.50 per runner

Hygro. (Willow) few stems $1 per stem



Shipping is around $7


----------

